# Need a Beagle



## Madman (Feb 24, 2022)

Had to put down our little female yesterday so my wife is looking for another beagle.  Used to raise beagles, for pleasure and hunting, but as life got busy we had them just for companionship.  My wife became known around the area as one who would take in abandoned beagles and we always had 2 or 3.

One was found under tree stand by one of my youngest sons friends, another was found tied to a tree in a back yard and never paid attention too, another was never let out of his crate and his owners were always at work.

Needs to be a full blood beagle, she likes males most, says they have a better temperament.  Go figure.

Rest assured they will have a good life.  I have 3 acres of the property fenced, so they roam all day and sleep on dog beds in the garage at night.

Let me know if you find one that needs a good home.  Thanks


----------



## specialk (Feb 24, 2022)

sorry for your loss...no better dog IMO....much luck in your search!!....


----------



## Madman (Feb 25, 2022)

Few years ago my wife was working in a flower bed, let out and scream and in ran Bea.  Took a copperhead strike on the muzzle.

Protective little gal she was.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 25, 2022)

We have one who is 8.  The most chill and cool dog we've ever had.  We got him in Macon at Bauer's Beagles.  They do a good job of raising pups in a a family environment and of raising quality blood lines.  We don't show ours but he is a great dog...


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 25, 2022)

Madman said:


> Had to put down our little female yesterday so my wife is looking for another beagle.  Used to raise beagles, for pleasure and hunting, but as life got busy we had them just for companionship.  My wife became known around the area as one who would take in abandoned beagles and we always had 2 or 3.
> 
> One was found under tree stand by one of my youngest sons friends, another was found tied to a tree in a back yard and never paid attention too, another was never let out of his crate and his owners were always at work.
> 
> ...


Condolences on your loss


----------



## Madman (Feb 25, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> We have one who is 8.  The most chill and cool dog we've ever had.  We got him in Macon at Bauer's Beagles.  They do a good job of raising pups in a a family environment and of raising quality blood lines.  We don't show ours but he is a great dog...View attachment 1137750View attachment 1137751View attachment 1137752


He is a beaut.  Looks chilled.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 14, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.

Have a buddy that has a litter at times, they're rabbit runners even at a young age.

Let me know if you are interested


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Mar 15, 2022)

This popped up in my feed today from 8 years ago...this is our old house...


----------



## dslc6487 (Mar 20, 2022)

Had a beagle for 15 years.  I was out feeding my goats one day and he just showed up running down the fence line.  About the size of both fists.  I had Great Pyrenees dogs guarding my goats and I had a bucker of dog feed.  He tried his best to jump into the bucket but it was too high.  I sat him out some dog food in a pan and he gobbled it up.  Just started following me around, so I let him stay.  He became my best buddy.  Went in the truck with me wherever I went.  Slept at the foot of my bed at night.  He was my constant companion.  I think I loved him as much as one of my children.  One day he got to where he would not eat.  He was about 15 years old at this point.  Took him to Vet and he did several tests on him and could find nothing wrong.  Finally did a series of x-rays and found he had lung cancer.  It was obvious he was in a lot of pain so I made the decision to put him down.  Hardest decision I have ever made.  
Had my buddy(Max) cremated.  When my time comes, he will go in the ground with me, never to be separated again.  Tears running down my cheeks just thinking about him, and, I am 75 years old.  Yes, old men do cry........


----------



## Madman (Mar 25, 2022)

dslc6487 said:


> Had a beagle for 15 years.  I was out feeding my goats one day and he just showed up running down the fence line.  About the size of both fists.  I had Great Pyrenees dogs guarding my goats and I had a bucker of dog feed.  He tried his best to jump into the bucket but it was too high.  I sat him out some dog food in a pan and he gobbled it up.  Just started following me around, so I let him stay.  He became my best buddy.  Went in the truck with me wherever I went.  Slept at the foot of my bed at night.  He was my constant companion.  I think I loved him as much as one of my children.  One day he got to where he would not eat.  He was about 15 years old at this point.  Took him to Vet and he did several tests on him and could find nothing wrong.  Finally did a series of x-rays and found he had lung cancer.  It was obvious he was in a lot of pain so I made the decision to put him down.  Hardest decision I have ever made.
> Had my buddy(Max) cremated.  When my time comes, he will go in the ground with me, never to be separated again.  Tears running down my cheeks just thinking about him, and, I am 75 years old.  Yes, old men do cry........


The male in the top photo has cancer.  He’ll get to where ha can’t breath soon and I’ll have make the hard decision again.  Me and were laying on floor this evening, when I got up to take him out my wife was crying, hard. 

Buddy, will go down as the best I had as an adult.  Man this is going hurt.  

 He was fast too. Would lay in wait for squirrels.


----------



## Lewal (Jul 8, 2022)

Just got this bluetick beagle the beginning of May. Like y’all say he is my best friend and he’s only been around for a couple months he is very loyal follows me around everywhere he recently found his voice hope he’s around for 15 years. The reason I got him is my son and his wife are moving out with their lab so the best companionship would be a dog now that I’m older


----------



## Lewal (Jul 8, 2022)

Look up windingdreamfarm.com I live in South Florida they actually flew the dog down with the owner from Charlotte North Carolina. It was cheaper for me to have them flown in then to drive all the way up there total cost was $1100. Just an option for y’all to look at


----------



## Madman (Jul 28, 2022)

Looks like Buddy is about go.  Cancer is about to get him and the discussions have begun about what to do.  He is not in pain so we hope he passes on his own, it is going to rough on Mrs. Madman if we have to put him to sleep.

He was fast a lightning in his day.  This is one he ran down and caught after it jumped.






Today he is just enjoying the sun.


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 28, 2022)

Hope you don't have to make the decision of when and he passes peacefully. Let him enjoy the sun.


----------



## Lewal (Jul 30, 2022)

Good looking dog. It’s all was hard. Have not had a pet in 25 years. To busy raising kids. used to have some black and tan coonhound in my younger days. Good luck God bless y’all


----------



## Madman (Aug 1, 2022)

Haven’t been without at least one beagle in almost 60 years.  Usually had at least 3,  going to be different for a while, Mrs. Madman says she wants to be able to travel more easily, another grand will be here the end of September.

Buddy and Bea are together in the beagle cemetery.


----------



## nix03 (Aug 28, 2022)

dslc6487 said:


> Had a beagle for 15 years.  I was out feeding my goats one day and he just showed up running down the fence line.  About the size of both fists.  I had Great Pyrenees dogs guarding my goats and I had a bucker of dog feed.  He tried his best to jump into the bucket but it was too high.  I sat him out some dog food in a pan and he gobbled it up.  Just started following me around, so I let him stay.  He became my best buddy.  Went in the truck with me wherever I went.  Slept at the foot of my bed at night.  He was my constant companion.  I think I loved him as much as one of my children.  One day he got to where he would not eat.  He was about 15 years old at this point.  Took him to Vet and he did several tests on him and could find nothing wrong.  Finally did a series of x-rays and found he had lung cancer.  It was obvious he was in a lot of pain so I made the decision to put him down.  Hardest decision I have ever made.
> Had my buddy(Max) cremated.  When my time comes, he will go in the ground with me, never to be separated again.  Tears running down my cheeks just thinking about him, and, I am 75 years old.  Yes, old men do cry........


It’s amazing how attached we get with them.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 29, 2022)

Sorry for your loss, Madman.  Sure looks like y'all helped him have a great life.


----------



## Lewal (Aug 29, 2022)

rest assured the good lord taken care of him. Real men can cry cause they have a


----------



## pjciii (Aug 30, 2022)

@Madman
 I dont know if you and your wife found a dog. I saw this on the news last week and was unable to find the website till this morning. Carolina Poodle Rescue got last week 7 or 8 full blooded beagle's in. I think they may be from same litter. Below is a link to website. It's the available dogs page just scroll down. I hope you find a dog.
https://carolinapoodlerescue.org/available-dogs/


----------



## Madman (Aug 30, 2022)

pjciii said:


> @Madman
> I dont know if you and your wife found a dog. I saw this on the news last week and was unable to find the website till this morning. Carolina Poodle Rescue got last week 7 or 8 full blooded beagle's in. I think they may be from same litter. Below is a link to website. It's the available dogs page just scroll down. I hope you find a dog.
> https://carolinapoodlerescue.org/available-dogs/


Thank you very much, I set my wife on it.


----------



## Madman (Jan 2, 2023)

As you know we lost our last two beagles last year, one in February and one in August.   Our oldest son’s wife was pregnant so my wife  said she would like to wait until the first of the year so we could travel to see the new grandchild.  

An old friend called today and said he knew we loved beagles, and one had taken up at his house.  They had taken him to the vet to see if he was chipped and posted on the lost dog boards, posted signs in the area, but no response.

The wife agreed to take him and return to the owner if they ever showed up.

Meet Ranger.     ~1 year old male.


----------

